#  >  > Programming, Development, Design, Technical Discussion >  >  > Technology and Design Forum >  >  > Database and Content >  >  What are the future scope of oracle database?

## Bhavya

Oracle is a automated database which is self- driving and self-repairing system. It is one of the intelligent,secured and highly available database in the market.
Can you guys tell me what are the future scope of oracle database?

----------

